

Botched Microsoft update - k4jh
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2858014/operating-systems/botched-kb-3004394-triggers-uacs-diagnostic-tool-error-0x8000706f7-amd-catalyst-driver-fail-defende.html

======
RachelF
Microsoft is having a lot of these in the last 3 months. October's updates
took out most of our company for a morning.

One wonders if they've stopped testing them.

~~~
bcbrown
Well, they did lay off half the Windows test team.

